# Mk4 caliper conversion soft lines.



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anybody but ECS carry them? Not looking to pay $85 for a set of $20 lines.

BBT carries them for ~$30us, but they don't ship to the states.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

I got mine at the JY. I believe they came off a 99 passat. They came stock with the soft lines needed to convert to banjo bolts.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

99 passat 16v check with your local auto parts stores
mjm might have it, german auto parts too


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

BiH said:


> 99 passat 16v check with your local auto parts stores
> mjm might have it, german auto parts too


There was no 99 16v passat.. pretty sure the lines I got were actually off a 4motion passat.. if not, they were from a 20v.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

vastxpunk said:


> There was no 99 16v passat.. pretty sure the lines I got were actually off a 4motion passat.. if not, they were from a 20v.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk



Got one sitting at the local yard, I'll go check it out. Only need them as cores to give to a buddy to make me a set in stainless. 


Thanks for the info. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

According to Rockauto, it a EARLY year Passat item. 

Correct Line to convert a Mk3

VOLKSWAGENPASSAT(1999 - 2000)VOLKSWAGENPASSAT GLS1998VOLKSWAGENPASSAT GLX1998VOLKSWAGENPASSAT TDI(1996 - 1997)


Same line style as Mk4

VOLKSWAGENPASSAT(1999 - 2005)VOLKSWAGENPASSAT 4 MOTION(2003 - 2005)VOLKSWAGENPASSAT GLS 4 MOTION2002VOLKSWAGENPASSAT GLX 4 MOTION2002



Again this all based on Rockautos interchange listings so YMMV.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Ordered from rockauto for ~11 a side. 98 Passat 2.8 brings up the correct part. Outer line of course.

Thanks guys. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

JohnStamos said:


> Ordered from rockauto for ~11 a side. 98 Passat 2.8 brings up the correct part. Outer line of course.
> 
> Thanks guys. :thumbup::thumbup:


Glad I could help! Good to know exactly where they came from. I just wandered a VAG yard and found what I needed. Knew it was from some kind a passat.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Just forwarded this info to a friend. 

Bump for useful info!


----------

